# 67 driveshaft



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

Hello guys,
I picked up a 67 gto with a sbc 350 in it. It also has a th350 transmission. I don't know why it was put together like this but it runs and is in great shape. Problem is I can't find a driveshaft for it. I know the shaft will probably have to be longer than the original. Any ideas or places out there I can contact that may have one?

What vehicles out there are comparable that I can grab a driveshaft from given my configuration. It's hard to determine a measurement because I have no yoke either. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Goat Roper (Oct 28, 2014)

You can try Frank's Pontiac Parts but you will need a measurement from your tranny to center line of your rear end.
You may have to get a yoke for your tranny and have one made up by a company that makes them custom.
Scroll down.

https://www.frankspontiacparts.com/engineparts/suspensionparts.htm


----------



## pmihelis (Jan 3, 2016)

Thanks, I'll give it a try


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Have 2 thick cardboard soap barrels with clean original GM A-body and F-body driveshafts sticking out the top of them. Usially sell 2 or 3 driveshafts a year, and thats typically when im building HD posi rears and coming in contact with guys that need a driveshaft as well. Shipping is what really hurts on driveshafts... I've always shipped in a PCV pipe & even with an acct, FedEx is expensive! 

What part of the country are you in? Can possibly suggest a long time local vendor and then you can figure what center to center dimension driveshaft and if the GTO still has a bolt in axle 8.2 rear, or if rear has been swapped to a Chebby 10 bolt. Have seen it all!


----------

